# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Sondazh i mbyllur pa arsye...?

## s138942

Hapa nje sondazh rreth menyres se si anetaret e forumit flejne gjume gjat nates, ne kete link Gjat nates juve flini... dhe direkt brenda dites ky sondazh u mbyll dhe duke pare qe personi i fundit qe kishte shkruajtur ishte ClaY_MorE qe eshte dhe moderator aty mendova qe eshte mbyllur nga ai dhe i shkruajta nje pm dyke e pyetur pse eshte mbyllur dhe duke kerkuar qe te rihapet, por edhe pse po kalojne dy dite dhe ClaY_MorE eshte ne linje vazhdimisht (edhe tani qe po shkruaj ketu) as nuk ka marr mundimin te me ktheje nje pergjigj'je dhe keshtu vendosa te shkruaj ketu pasi nje tem apo sondazh qe nje anetar vendos krijimtarin e vet, kohen dhe dijet qe ka, nuk eshte e drejte qe dikush qe mbahet per me i fuqishem tja mbylle ashtu pa arsye.
1) Se eshte nje teme e papershtateshme, eshte pergjigj'je pa vlere pasi e kam degjuar ne nje kuriozitet ne mediat italiane, dhe derisa nje media trasmeton nje kuriozitet te tille sbesoj qe eshte e ndaluar nje tem e tille ketu.
2) Edhe pse tema mori paksa drejtimin e chit chat dhe mund te thuhet qe ishte e pakontrollueshme sme duket pergjigj'je pasi as su mor mundimi te fshihet nje mesazh por u kyq e gjith tema direkt.
3) Nese personi qe e mbylli ka nje arsye vertet te vleshme mund te ma shpjegoje ketu dhe do jem i bindur nese eshte vertet diqka e drejte dhe e arsyeshme per mbylljen e sondazhit, pyrndryshe eshte i lutur qe ta rihape.

Nje Faliminderim Paraprak.

----------


## Bledari

Pergjigjen po ta jap une, tema eshte bere chit chat dhe ka dalur nga forma e saj qe eshte vene ne titull lart prandaj tema eshte mbyllur.

Kalofsh Mire

----------


## mia@

Do me dukesh me e drejte te fshiheshin mesazhet e formes chit-chat te kesaj teme dhe jo tema .

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ne tu bo muabet dhe ju e mbyllet cafre esht kjo mer?nuk ishte qellimi im te mbyllet kjo tem nuk edija qe i mbyllin kur behet pak muabet ne nji tem....po dhe une jam me dea 07 hiqni postimet dhe jo te mbyllet tema nuk esht e drejt qe shkruajne dy ose tre antar dhe mos te ken mundsin dhe te tjeret prej fain e tyre....

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kur nuk e ke idenë se mesa mesazhe duhet të përballem unë çdo ditë si edhe mënyra që duhet tu kthej përgjigje, nuk ma merr mendja të ishe nxituar të hapje temë në këtë forum. Gjithsesi meqë paskan kaluar 2 ditë dhe nuk ke marrë përgjigje të kërkoj ndjesë(kam qënë tepër i zënë me punë në jetën reale si edhe me moderimin e forumit).

Kalojmë tek arsyeja e mbylljes së temës. Tema të tilla degradojnë në chit-chat dhe tema banale siç edhe ka ndodhur. Edhe sikur unë të hiqja postimet e para të jesh i bindur se po njëlloj do përfundonte. Nuk është faji im që shqiptarët nuk i marrin seriozisht sondazhet. Çdo temë kërkoni ta ktheni në tema banale, të mos respektoni rregulloren e forumit, të ofendoni njëri-tjetrin, të diskutoni rreth seksit edhe pse nuk ka asnjë lidhje.

Dhe jo vetëm kaq, *i jam përgjigjur temës dhe më pas mbyllur atë për të të bërë të qartë se tema do kalojë në kosh.* Nëse do ta kaloja në kosh do ishe i vetmi që do merrje sqarimin, ndërsa anëtarët do të qëndronin pa shpjegim. Në këtë mënyrë je shpjeguar si ti dhe anëtarët që temën e pret koshi. 

Tema të tilla nuk do të lejohen në forum deri në kohën që anëtarët do jenë në gjendje të diskutojnë vërtetë mbi subjektin e saj dhe jo të kthejnë temat në chit-chat.

Herën tjetër(nëse do të ketë) do kërkoja të ishe më i durueshëm.

Gjithë të mirat.


Ps. Përgjigja vlen për të gjithë anëtarët që kanë kundërshtim në lidhje me mbylljen e temës. Jeni po ju ata që keni replikuar në temë e vini kërkoni pse mbyllet tema.

----------


## s138942

ClaY_MorE se kam vertet iden se sa mesazhe duhet te perballesh ti po nje gje jam i sigurte, qe ato nuk arrijne as 1/50 e atyre qe duhem te perballem un ne ato vende qe kam poziten tende, por gjithsesi ndryshimi eshte se ti e ben ne menyre vullnetare dhe te faliminderoj per kete si dhe gjith moderatoret e tjere te forumit.
Sa per mbylljen e sondazhit per mendimin tim ja vlente qe nje prove ta beje te pakte per ta stabilizuar ate tem para se te kyqej si gjeja me e thjeshte qe arrite te beje, edhe sondazhi im i meparshem ''A jeni perdorues droge'' e kaloj cakun e vet por me nje nderhyrje nga bVizion nese nuk gabohem, tema u stabilizua dhe eshte akoma e hapur per te gjith. Gjithsesi un qe i hap keto sondazhe jam Shqiptar dhe skam ndonje nivel mendor, kulturor apo gje tjeter me shum se anetaret e tjere te forumit qe te hap sondazhe qe nuk bejne per to. Dhe nese ti mendon se edukata Shqiptare nuk eshte ne gjendje te diskutoje tema te tilla dhe do i duhet kohe, atehere un te siguroj qe kjo kohe do jete 3, 4-fish ose me shum e gjate nese gjera te tilla ndalohen te diskutohen

Shpresoj qe heren tjeter te jesh pak me i duruar dhe te bejsh te pakten nje tentativ per vendosjen e temes ne binaret qe eshte nisur, gjithsesi vendimi yt eshte i pranueshem nga ane ime dhe te faliminderoj per pergjigj'jen.


PS: Ju lutem mos e diskutoni me gjat kete tem pasi un pergjigj'jen e mora, ose ndonje moderator ta mbylle pasi nuk me pelqen qe ndonje anetar me mesazhet e veta te shtremberoje ate qe shpreha me siper.

----------


## Alienated

E di qe do ma fshine kete postim por do e them mendimin tim gjithsesi ... per ata qe do e kapin per ta lexuar...

Sondazhi ne fjale jo vetem qe eshte mbyllur pa arsye, por edhe ishte hapur pa arsye. Ishte kot...  :ngerdheshje:

----------

